# Mike at BD - questions about Mercier Serpens



## ripvws (Sep 28, 2002)

Mike, I am interested in a 56 cm Serpens and have a few questions.

1. I like to use 25 cc tires with a Kevlar cap. With such tires fit on this frame?

2. I have looked at the frame specs on the mercier site but cannot figure our the overall reach nor the standard stem length on the factory model. I will likely need to use a shorter stem, I have been measured and told that I have a shorter torso than most, but I have been told that it is unwise to use anyting less than 90 mm.

3. A picture on another forum shows an angled stem. Is it threadless and can I replace it with a stem at a different angle? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ripvws (Sep 28, 2002)

*Closure to this question.*

I had simultaneously asked Mike the same questions as a private message at another forum. He answered me promptly, courteously and thoroughly. I wanted to say so in the event others viewing this question may wonder why there was no reply.


----------

